# Custom bottle shelf



## carobran (Dec 4, 2011)

my uncle made this for me for my birthday,i figure itll take me a while to fill it up.........and it smells great!(made out white pine[])..how we're gonna get it in my room i dont know,ill post more pics when i get it all set up and my bottles transferred[]


----------



## carobran (Dec 4, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Dec 4, 2011)

just thought id show it off..[]


----------



## peejrey (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking good Caro!
 If it were me, I'd paint it white..Shows of the colors more, while keeping the bottles looking organized.
 I'd probably invest in some LED lights from Lowes too..
 _Preston


----------



## carobran (Dec 4, 2011)

thanx!.i cant decide whether to paint it,stain it,or just leave it like it is,..ill probably just leave it the way it is,but im not sure[]


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 4, 2011)

That is a very nice looking bottle shelf!!!
 Lucky guy, now just fill it up and show off your bottles.
 CaptCadillac & SCPC


----------



## LC (Dec 4, 2011)

Your Uncle did a great job . Being a wood worker , I can appreciate his work . And the smell of freshly cut wood always smells great .


----------



## carobran (Dec 4, 2011)

yeah,i know,he makes picnic tables,porch swings...stuff like that,..hes self taught too[]


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking good kid...


----------



## chosi (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks nice.  I wouldn't paint the whole thing white, but I'd paint the back panels white (or some other light color).  Alterntatively I might cover the panels with white contact paper or something.  Having a light background really brings out the colors in the bottles.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2011)

I recommend staining the wood with Minwaxâ„¢ English Chestnut, followed by 2 coats of polyurethane.


----------



## carobran (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions but i think im gonna leave it like it is,i like the look of natural wood...im gonna put a few bottles in it to see how it looks first though[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 6, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## epackage (Dec 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> thanks for the suggestions but i think im gonna leave it like it is,i like the look of natural wood...im gonna put a few bottles in it to see how it looks first though[]


 Opaque/whitish paper pinned to the wood behind the bottles won't harm the wood work in any way and it will help bring out color and embossing of your bottles, embossing and colored bottles get lost easy in front of woodwork...Try it tough guy and see for yourself...Jim[]


----------



## epackage (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't make me travel down there and go all "Jersey" on your ass....


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice. Great looking shelf. I might consider sealing it rather than letting the raw wood absorb moisture. And if you're going to stain it, that's the time.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 7, 2011)

One way around painting or staining, if that's what you're looking to avoid, would be to fit it out with some "menuboard" milk white 1/8" plexiglas (acrylic sheet) and a few cheap under counter flourescent lights installed behind the plex...looks like you have plenty of depth to your shelves, only need a few inches for lights and panels... and your woodworking uncle sounds pretty handy. A backlit display rocks! Just a suggestion while everyone's throwing them out there...


----------



## rockbot (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice shelve Carb. I would finish it with something. Dust and soot will stick to the wood surface over time and be hard to clean.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 7, 2011)

[] Hey Brandon. Just paint the inside white, and stain and clear coat the outside stiles railsn such, put a couple flourescent lights and you will have the best of all worlds, and E-package wont haffta go "jersey onna your ass" and all ya bottles will look great[][]


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 7, 2011)

[] And hey itsa great shelf!!!!!!!!!


----------

